# Acrobat Reader 9 installiert ohne PDF Drucker



## PhoenixDH (14. Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe folgendes Problem:
Ich habe eben Acrobat Reader 9 Standard auf meinem PC isntalliert da ich unbedingt den PDF Printer benötige.
Dieser wurde aber leider nicht mitinstalliert.

Was muss ich denn machen das ich den Drucker wieder bekomme?

Dank euch!


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (14. Oktober 2009)

Hi,
Adobe Acrobat installieren. Nicht den Reader.
oder du holst die FreePDF und Ghostscript wenns kostenlos sein soll.

Viele Grüße


----------



## PhoenixDH (14. Oktober 2009)

Als kostenlose Version finde ich nur den Reader.

Adobe Acrobat ist kostenpflichtig oder?


----------



## ronaldh (14. Oktober 2009)

Richtig. Wenn Du einen guten PDF-Drucker benötigst, dann nimm den eDocPrintPro, der ist kostenlos.


----------



## PC Heini (14. Oktober 2009)

Ich benutze den PDF Creator. Ist auch Freeware.


----------



## Alex Duschek (14. Oktober 2009)

Cute PDF Writer


----------

